# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  مكافآت جديدة لمنتخب الإمارات بطل الخليج ترفع الحصيلة لأكثر من 150 مليون درهم

## mohamed73

ارتفعت قيمة المكافآت التي رصدت في الإمارات لتكريم منتخبها بطل الخليج  لكرة القدم إلى 152 مليون درهم (نحو 41.4 مليون دولار) بعدما أضاف حاكما  الشارقة ورأس الخيمة مكافآت جديدة يوم السبت.      وكافأ رئيس الإمارات الشيخ خليفة بن زايد آل نهيان المنتخب الذي  تغلب على العراق 2-1 في المنامة يوم الجمعة الماضي لينال لقبه الخليجي  الثاني بجائزة بلغت 50 مليون درهم يوم السبت الماضي.
      ويوم الأحد أضاف حاكم دبي الشيخ محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم مبلغا مماثلا  بينما خصصت قرينته الشيخة هند بنت مكتوم آل مكتوم 25 مليونا للفريق الذي  انتصر في جميع مبارياته الخمس بالبطولة التي استضافتها البحرين.
      واستقبل الشيخ سلطان بن محمد القاسمي حاكم الشارقة أعضاء الفريق في قصره يوم الاثنين وشكرهم على "الإنجاز العظيم".
      كما أشاد الشيخ سلطان في تصريحات نقلتها وكالة أنباء الإمارات  الرسمية بروح الفريق و "التفاني في العمل والجهد الجماعي الذي سيطر على  جميع أعضاء الفريق حتى تحقق اللقب التاريخي."
      كما استقبل الشيخ سعود بن صقر القاسمي حاكم رأس الخيمة أعضاء الفريق يوم الاثنين وكافأهم بسبعة ملايين درهم.

----------

